# Advice: a great snack - Super easy to digest



## Kate Oneil (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have IBS and I would like to give an advice: I've just tried the Simply Bar and Simply Protein Chips. Super easy to digest - gluten free and dairy free. Each bar is 16g of protein and under 160 calories! And the chips are 15g of protein and 150 calories.


----------

